
Show HN: Stacks – a puzzle game - mizrahi
http://stacks.amizrahi.com/
======
Toadsoup
Interesting concept. 2 Pieces of feedback. 1) it takes forever to spawn new
blocks and the movement animation to run. 2) Ability to kick off multiple
block movements at once. rather than waiting for it to complete animation.

~~~
wwalser
Fun concept.

I'd second the multiple block movements. One critical element of game design
for most games that become fast paced is that the user must always feel like a
failure of death was their fault. Example are pixel perfect collision
detection in bullet hell games or the very precise mid-air controls of your
character in super meat boy.

Without being able to move multiple blocks at the same time I got into a
situation multiple times where while waiting for my next move opportunity
another block spawned ending the game. While it may well be "by design" it
still _feels_ crummy because the loss wasn't due to my inability to reason
quickly enough, it was because the game can't keep up with the actions that I
want to complete.

------
gauthamilango
Cool game. I really liked it :)

------
sazers
Got some fun, thank you

